# Wo ist dieser Platz am Gardasee??



## Pausenaugust (5. Februar 2010)

*Servus,
schon seit längerem suche ich genau diesen Platz am Gardasee. Wäre echt super, wenn jemand helfen kann. GPS Daten oder Track wäre Traumhaft.*


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Februar 2010)

Ist relativ einfach. Wenn du schon mal die Ponalestraße gefahren bist und in Pregasina warst, bist du an diesem Ort vorbeigefahren (wie die meisten Leute vor und nach dir auch). In der letzten Rechtskurve vor dem Hotel (Rosalpina?) unterhalb Pregasina, geht man den kleinen Hang hoch über ein kleines Wiesenstück und folgt dann den leicht zu findenden Spuren Richtung See (den man hier noch nicht sehen kann). Sobald du dann den See siehst, siehst du auch diesen Weg (der ein reiner Fotospot ist und nicht zu einer Tour gehört).

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pausenaugust (5. Februar 2010)

*Also doch bei Pregasina.....hab ich mir fast gedacht. Aber die Stelle hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.
Das wird sich beim nächsten Gardasee Urlaub dank deiner Angaben ändern

Danke*


----------



## kroun (5. Februar 2010)

_Live _schauen solche sachen meistens komplett anders aus (blickwinkel, der kameraeinstellung, fotografen, weitwinkel, ecc...) aber die stelle ist trotzdem geil...


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher...
Das Objektiv täuscht vielleicht, aber ich würde den Trail etwas weiter südlich ansiedeln. Ich kenne diesen Weg auf dem Weg nach Pregasina, schaut mal aufs Bild. Meint ihr, dass es derselbe ist?


----------



## Uphillerer (5. Februar 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> I(der ein reiner Fotospot ist und nicht zu einer Tour gehört).
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ja, das ist lustig und ein super Beispiel, wie aus Nix ein Traum gemacht werden kann. Kein halbwegs normaler Biker käme auf die Idee, auf dem Weg zum Tremalzo diesen Fotoabstecher zu fahren. Er suggeriert einfach etwas, was nicht da ist.


----------



## dubbel (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## singletrailer67 (5. Februar 2010)

uphillerer schrieb:


> ja, das ist lustig und ein super beispiel, wie aus nix ein traum gemacht werden kann. Kein halbwegs normaler biker käme auf die idee, auf dem weg zum tremalzo diesen fotoabstecher zu fahren. Er suggeriert einfach etwas, was nicht da ist.



wa!?


----------



## MATTESM (5. Februar 2010)

fängt an... und hört schon wieder auf...
..m..


----------



## Pausenaugust (5. Februar 2010)

*Ja, Ja,

beim letzten Versuch, diese Stelle zu finden, hab ich auch so eine Sackgasse gefunden*[url=http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/dslb-7-jpg.html]
[img]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/dslb-7.jpg[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## techstar (6. Februar 2010)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher...
> Das Objektiv täuscht vielleicht, aber ich würde den Trail etwas weiter südlich ansiedeln. Ich kenne diesen Weg auf dem Weg nach Pregasina, schaut mal aufs Bild. Meint ihr, dass es derselbe ist?



Das ist auch bei Pregasina, aber deutlich weiter unten Richtung Ponale-Bach. 
Kann man bei der Auffahrt eigentlich nicht übersehen. den andern Spot sieht man nicht von der Straße aus. Seit allerdings achim zahn in seinem Buch ne detaillierte Beschreibung vom ominösen "geheimen Fotospot" drin hatte, ist der Pfad dorthin mehr als ausgelatscht...

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (6. Februar 2010)

techstar schrieb:


> Das ist auch bei Pregasina, aber deutlich weiter unten Richtung Ponale-Bach.
> Kann man bei der Auffahrt eigentlich nicht übersehen. den andern Spot sieht man nicht von der Straße aus. Seit allerdings achim zahn in seinem Buch ne detaillierte Beschreibung vom ominösen "geheimen Fotospot" drin hatte, ist der Pfad dorthin mehr als ausgelatscht...
> 
> Gruß
> Andi



Jo, hast Recht. Und der STEFAN SIT auch...

Hab nochmal bei Google Earth geschaut, dort ist der Trail (recht kurz und wirklich nur als Fotoshot geeignet) zu erkennen...mit den Häusern so halb links.


----------



## UncleHo (8. Februar 2010)

techstar schrieb:


> Das ist auch bei Pregasina, aber deutlich weiter unten Richtung Ponale-Bach.



Ist der Weg zum Contrabbandieri oder auch als Torti bekannt. Geht in der ersten Kehre auf der Auffahrt nach Pregasina links ab. Der Weg sollte das Val di Ledro mit Limone verbinden, ähnlich wie die Ponale das Ledrotal mit Riva verbindet. Allerdings wurde nur die ersten Arbeiten ausgeführt und dann das Vorhaben eingestellt. ACHTUNG IST EIN KLETTERSTEIG, KLETTERSTEIGAUSRÜSTUNG UNBEDINGT NOTWENDIG, ABSOLUTE SCHWINDELFREIHEIT. BEGEHEN AUF EIGENE GEFAHR, KEIN OFFIZIELLER STEIG UND DAMIT AUCH NICHT GEWARTET.


----------



## tintinMUC (9. Februar 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> _Live _schauen solche sachen meistens komplett anders aus (blickwinkel, der kameraeinstellung, fotografen, weitwinkel, ecc...) aber die stelle ist trotzdem geil...


stimmt ... radeln kann man da nicht wirklich - aber fuer ein schoenes Photo taugt der Platz allemal ...


----------



## gratis (11. Februar 2010)

Servus, 
das ist der Ort von der anderen Seite. Kinderspiel zu fahren, total ungefährlich.

Peter


----------



## Mr. Teflon (13. Februar 2010)

gratis schrieb:


> Servus,
> das ist der Ort von der anderen Seite. Kinderspiel zu fahren, total ungefährlich.
> 
> Peter



Hallo,

welche andere Seite? Kannst Du eine Wegbeschreibung abgeben? Kann man das in eine Tour einbinden?


----------



## ibinsnur (13. Februar 2010)

von unten fotografiert. du kannst es einbauen - als kurzen abstecher, aber ned mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (13. Februar 2010)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher...
> Das Objektiv täuscht vielleicht, aber ich würde den Trail etwas weiter südlich ansiedeln. Ich kenne diesen Weg auf dem Weg nach Pregasina, schaut mal aufs Bild. Meint ihr, dass es derselbe ist?



Ich fand das Foto auch so klasse, dass ich es mir bei Redaktion als Datei gewünscht und bekommen habe und auf meine Frage, wo das denn sei, bekam ich die Antwort : Trail bei Pregasina.

Also nix südlich, sondern auf Höhe dieses netten Ortes....


Im Mai wird die Stelle erkundet !!!
Wenn nur der Sch...-Winter endlich endet. Ich kann diesen Schnee nicht mehr sehen.

Grüße aus Norddeutschland


----------



## Mathias71 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen hier:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...0544,10.827831&spn=0.001347,0.002411&t=h&z=19

Ist schon jemand da gewesen?


----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2010)

wenn wir schon bei Fotospots sind:





auch ne Sackgasse

das geht wirklich und ist nicht ganz so gefährlich wie´s ausschaut:





richtig gut, aber ganz und gar kein Trail:


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> richtig gut, aber ganz und gar kein Trail:
> [I_M_G]http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/data/media/214/63.jpg[/I_M_G]



noch spekatkulärere sinnlose bilder könnte man hier machen:


----------



## fatz (28. Mai 2010)

verdon?


----------



## pedale3 (28. Mai 2010)

...ist was für Rennradler!


----------



## UncleHo (28. Mai 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...ist was für Rennradler!



oder Base-Biker


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> verdon?



genau.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (28. Mai 2010)

wie nennt sich denn dieser Trail am Gardasee? Wo ist der Einstieg? Wie ist der denn überhaupt zu fahren? Wer hat den schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2010)

das ist ja ein ganz altes Thema. Der geht von der Dalco-Ebene weg wie der 111er und der 112er. Ist der 102er.
geht runter ins val singol. Ob man den fahren kann? ist relativ, kommt drauf an ob Du fahren kannst.
Ist sicher einfacher wie der 111er denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stan08 (29. Mai 2010)

erkennt jemand diesen Platz


----------



## Carsten (30. Mai 2010)

ja, das ist der Gratweg, der vom Passo Guil nach Norden
Cima della Nara. Wanderweg 430...eigentlich nicht bikebar

hätte da ach noch eines:


----------



## radenberger (8. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein Biker, sondern nur Wanderer. Aber ich habe im Juni diese Gegend etwas erkundet.
  Nach meinen Feststellungen handelt es sich hier um 2 verschiedene Grate, die nicht miteinander verbunden sind.
  Das,  was pausenaugust sucht, müßte tatsächlich oben in Pregasina beginnen. (wie von Stefan SIT und Mathias71 beschrieben) Diesen Weg werde ich im nächsten Jahr erkunden.
  Der 2. Grat ist weiter nördlich (Bild von Singletrailer67). Zuerst habe ich den Zugang auf dem Abstieg von der Ponaleschlucht  runter zum See vermutet. War aber nicht. Ich stand plötzlich auf der Straße Riva-Limone. Es war aber ein klasse Weg mit in den Fels gehauenen Stufen. Es haldelte sich früher um den Verbindungsweg Ponalehafen und Biacesa.  
  Der Zugang ist aber bergwärts gesehen, nach der Ponaleschlucht-Brücke in der 1. südlichen Spitzkehre. 







Dieser Zugang schlängelt sich durch Buschwerk  und endet auf dem Grat.







 Der Zugang selbst ist noch erträglich, aber die *Warnungen von UncleHo* sollte man unbedingt ernst nehmen. Auf den Grat selbst habe ich mich nicht getraut, zumal ich von Einheimischen gewarnt wurde, dort ohne Ausrüstung und alleine hinzugehen. 
  Suchbild: Auf dem Bild 366 ist der von mit verloren gegangene Leki-Teleskopstock zu sehen. Er ist mit beim Fotografieren abgerutscht. Habe mich nicht getraut, ihn wieder zu holen.


----------



## UncleHo (8. Juli 2010)

radenberger schrieb:


> Dieser Zugang schlängelt sich durch Buschwerk  und endet auf dem Grat.



Nee geht noch weiter, am Ende des Grates geht's mal ziemlich steil ein zwei Meter runter und steht man am Einstieg vom Contrabbandieri Steig... 
Der Grat selber ist noch relativ harmlos im Vergleich zum Contrabbandieri...



radenberger schrieb:


> ...verloren gegangene Leki-Teleskopstock zu sehen. Er ist mit beim Fotografieren abgerutscht. Habe mich nicht getraut, ihn wieder zu holen.



... und da ist er noch auf die flachere Seite geflogen... auf der anderen Seite wäre er direkt im See gelandet...



radenberger schrieb:


> die Warnungen von UncleHo sollte man unbedingt ernst nehmen



Meint er damit Dich, @SUNDAY?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub schon, das er mich meint - aber egal, ob mit oder ohne Bike  wollen wir den nicht mal in Angriff nehmen Uncle? Jetzt kommt sicher gleich die Frage wann ich wieder aufschlage in Riva... sieht schlecht aus im Juli :/ August ist was in Bolzano, da würde ich Euch wieder besuchen kommen.


----------



## stan08 (12. April 2012)

Wer kennt diesen Parkplatz?


----------



## UncleHo (12. April 2012)

stan08 schrieb:


> Wer kennt diesen Parkplatz?



Ich tipp mal auf Fontanelle, die Spitze rechts dürfte Cima Sperone sein...


----------



## stan08 (12. April 2012)

@UncleHo Fontanelle? Mag ne andere Bezeichnung für den gemeinten Bocca sein.
Die Spitze rechts ist nicht der Cima Sperone. 
Es sei denn, daß auch dieser Cima über einen zweiten Nachnamen angesprochen werden kann.


----------



## UncleHo (12. April 2012)

stan08 schrieb:


> @UncleHo Fontanelle? Mag ne andere Bezeichnung für den gemeinten Bocca sein.
> Die Spitze rechts ist nicht der Cima Sperone.
> Es sei denn, daß auch dieser Cima über einen zweiten Nachnamen angesprochen werden kann.



Bocca d'Enzima - Cima Capi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stan08 (12. April 2012)

Du erkennst wohl vieles schon an der Kräuselung des Lagowassers!


----------



## UncleHo (13. April 2012)

stan08 schrieb:


> Du erkennst wohl vieles schon an der Kräuselung des Lagowassers!



Das Erste war getippt. Westufer musste es sein, da die Felsplatten, die man am anderen Ufer erkennt nur am Ostufer vorkommen, genau genommen nur zwischen Torbole und Navene. Was irritiert hat, war das der Anstieg zum Monte Baldo nach der Bocca Navene aus der Perspektive ziemlich flach aussieht...

Aber dank Deiner Hilfe, war es dann endgültig klar.

Cima Sperone war übrigens falsch getippt. Der Sperone oder auch La Rocca liegt rechts von der Cima Capi. Aber auch hier kann einen die Pespektive in die Irre führen.


----------



## stan08 (9. März 2013)

Wo ist dieser Platz am Gardasee?


----------



## stan08 (9. März 2013)

Hier nochmal der Platz von Carsten bei etwas besserer Sicht:


----------



## Anselm_X (9. März 2013)

Val pra delle Noci, kurz vor dem Abzweig zum 219er?


----------



## stan08 (9. März 2013)

@Anselm_X Nein - Das gesuchte Tal ist weiter nördlich - Region Tennosee.
Es gibt dort keinen markierten Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (3. April 2013)

Nachdem sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat...

Cima Giochello


----------



## radenberger (4. April 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Nachdem sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat...
> 
> Cima Giochello



Bist Du sicher? Könnte das nicht auch am Cima Sat sein? Am 413 oder 418?


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2013)

radenberger schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Könnte das nicht auch am Cima Sat sein? Am 413 oder 418?



Ja, das hinter dem Rad ist die Grotta Dazi, rechts im Hintergrund die Cima Capi und daran rechts anschließend der Grat der zum Sperone führt, den man auch ansatzweise erkennt.

Das Foto ist vom 417 aufgenommen.


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2013)

stan08 schrieb:


> @Anselm_X Nein - Das gesuchte Tal ist weiter nördlich - Region Tennosee.
> Es gibt dort keinen markierten Weg!



Könnte an einer Mosertour liegen, Nummer und Name hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf. Der Wasserfall sollte bei Balino liegen.


----------



## sipaq (4. April 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Könnte an einer Mosertour liegen, Nummer und Name hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf. Der Wasserfall sollte bei Balino liegen.


Meinst Du die 14er Tour aus dem Moser 11 "Lago di Tenno"? Das ist meines Wissens die einzige, die über Ballino führt und dann nach Westen abzweigt und von da aus (westlich von Ballino) muss das Foto meines Wissens nach aufgenommen worden sein. Die Tour ist im übrigen immer noch sehr lohnend, nur fehlt mir leider immer noch die Kenntnis einer schönen Abfahrt vom Tennosee runter nach Riva 

Mir stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage wo der 417er genau verläuft? Auf der Openstreetmap kann ich den nicht finden, sondern nur den 420er und den 414er in der Gegend.

Was ich noch entdeckt habe ist die Malga Nardis. Laut Openstreetmap gibts da hoch keinen vollständigen Weg aber über das Bing Maps Satellitenbild meine ich einen solchen erkennen zu können. Fahrbar von Ballino kommend? Wenn ja welche Abfahrtsoptionen habe ich da oben?


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Meinst Du die 14er Tour aus dem Moser 11 "Lago di Tenno"? Das ist meines Wissens die einzige, die über Ballino führt und dann nach Westen abzweigt und von da aus (westlich von Ballino) muss das Foto meines Wissens nach aufgenommen worden sein. Die Tour ist im übrigen immer noch sehr lohnend, nur fehlt mir leider immer noch die Kenntnis einer schönen Abfahrt vom Tennosee runter nach Riva ?



Denk mal, dass es das sein könnte. Vom Tennosee nach Riva gibt's auch nichts Durchgehendes. Da muss man sich was zusammenbasteln. Entweder Canale/Calvola/Tenno/Riva oder Canale/Ville del Monte/Tenno/Riva, wobei die eine Variante im Talgrund bei Ville del Monte mittlerweile auch ausbetoniert ist. 




sipaq schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage wo der 417er genau verläuft? Auf der Openstreetmap kann ich den nicht finden, sondern nur den 420er und den 414er in der Gegend.



Der 417 führt von der Bochet dei Concoli auf den Giochello und dann weiter am Grat entlang bis zur Bocca Giumella, verläuft also oberhalb vom 413.



sipaq schrieb:


> Was ich noch entdeckt habe ist die Malga Nardis. Laut Openstreetmap gibts da hoch keinen vollständigen Weg aber über das Bing Maps Satellitenbild meine ich einen solchen erkennen zu können. Fahrbar von Ballino kommend? Wenn ja welche Abfahrtsoptionen habe ich da oben?



Aha, da sucht jemand nach Alternativen. 
Schöne Gegend. Auf der OSM nur bruchstückhaft eingezeichnet, da es da anscheinend Empfangsprobleme gibt. Das Ganze liegt aber auch z. T. zwischen Felswänden eingekesselt. 

Es bieten sich aber in der Tat einige durchaus interessante Sachen an. Von Riva aus eine stramme Tagestour. 

Unterhalb vom Passo Balino führt da eine Forstraße Richtung Malga Nardis (ausgeschildert), das erste Stück ziemlich kraftraubend steil, flacht aber dann zum Glück ab. Die Straße endet nach mehreren Kehren bei 1.350 m ca. (auf OSM eingezeichnet) und geht dann unterhalb einer senkrechten Wand auf einem Singletrail weiter. Letzterer wird dann nach Überqueren von zwei Bachläufen (Trinkwasser) wieder breiter und führt als alter Militärpfad mit zahlreichen Kehren (auf OSM nur ansatzweise eingezeichnet) durch Buchenwald Richtung Malga Nardis. Wenn man aus dem Buchenwald gelangt kommt eine sehr kurze Schiebepassage. Danach befindet man sich bereits auf der Hochfläche, auf der auch die Malga Nardis (nicht bewirtschaftet) liegt, die man auf Singletrail am Berghang entlang erreicht 1.784 m, eventuell mit weiteren sehr kurzen Schiebepassagen je nach Kraft und Können.
Danach bieten sich eigentlich zwei Abfahrtsvarianten an über den 420 und 464 Richtung Livez Trail und weiter auf Forstpiste Richtung Balbido, Cornelle und zurück zum Balino. Oder über die Malga Cogorna nach Cornelle, die interessantere und schönere Variante (Wegnummern hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand, dürfte der 462B sein von der Nardis bis zur Cogorna). Alle Wege, die auf der letzten Variante rechts direkt Richtung Passo Balino abgehen sind mit dem Bike nicht fahrbar.

Auf gardamtb.com ist da auch was dazu erwähnt, allerdings in umgekehrter Fahrtrichtung mit langer Schiebepassage.

Malga Nardis ist ein Schneeloch, kann man also nur angehen/testen, wenn wirklich kein Schnee mehr liegt.

P.S. Malga Nardis - Rifugio Malga Cogorna - Cornele ist der 461 und nicht wie oben vermutet der 462 B.


----------



## sipaq (4. April 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meinst Du die 14er Tour aus dem Moser 11 "Lago di  Tenno"? [...]Die Tour ist im  übrigen immer noch sehr lohnend, nur fehlt mir leider immer noch die  Kenntnis einer schönen Abfahrt vom Tennosee runter nach Riva
> ...


Danke, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Wenn es dann mal wieder akut wird, melde ich mich nochmal. 



UncleHo schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage wo der 417er genau verläuft?
> ...


Ich nehme mal an, dass Du "oberhalb" im wörtlichen Sinne (sprich "höher") meinst und nicht weiter oben in der Karte. Wenn dem so ist, dann hab ich den Pfad dank Deiner Begriffe jetzt wohl mittels Tante Google gefunden.



UncleHo schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Malga Nardis. [...] Fahrbar von  Ballino kommend? Wenn ja welche Abfahrtsoptionen habe ich da oben?
> ...


Cool! Hört sich sehr reizvoll an. Ich nehme mal an, dass der Weg den Du mit 462B meinst der auf der OSM ist, der von Ballino kommend kurz vor der Malga Nardis nach Norden abzweigt und dann im Nichts endet, korrekt? 

Noch zwei Fragen:


Ist die Malga Cogorna bewirtschaftet?
Wie sind die beiden Abfahrten 420/464 bzw. 462B vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her einzustufen? S1/S2 oder höher?


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass Du "oberhalb" im wörtlichen Sinne (sprich "höher") meinst und nicht weiter oben in der Karte. Wenn dem so ist, dann hab ich den Pfad dank Deiner Begriffe jetzt wohl mittels Tante Google gefunden.


Korrekt! 




sipaq schrieb:


> Cool! Hört sich sehr reizvoll an. Ich nehme mal an, dass der Weg den Du mit 462B meinst der auf der OSM ist, der von Ballino kommend kurz vor der Malga Nardis nach Norden abzweigt und dann im Nichts endet, korrekt?






sipaq schrieb:


> Noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> 
> Ist die Malga Cogorna bewirtschaftet?





Nur unregelmäßig an Wochenenden. Winterraum sollte allerdings immer offen sein. Wird von der SAT Fiavè betrieben.



sipaq schrieb:


> [*]Wie sind die beiden Abfahrten 420/464 bzw. 462B vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her einzustufen? S1/S2 oder höher?




462 B, bis zur Sella Nardis 1930 m geht's nochmal ein Stück rauf, bis zur Malga Cogorna geht's relativ unschwierig dahin. Im unteren Teil Richtung Cornelle sind ein paar steilere Stücke drin. 
Über die andere Variante kann ich Dir leider nichts genaueres sagen. Wie gesagt Gardamtb hat die Variante als Schiebestrecke bergauf drin, sollte also auch bergab im Sattel machbar sein. Auszutesten.

P.S. 462 B ist mit 461 zu ersetzen, war die falsche Nummer, siehe auch Post oben.


----------



## stan08 (4. April 2013)

Das große Foto (Beitrag #40)  ist direkt am Cima Giochello Rocchetta geknipst worden.
Dieses  Bild aus Beitrag #39 ist im Valle dell' Inferno entstanden. (wegloses Gelände) :


----------



## Moesch (5. April 2013)

Von: Lago di Garda: Foto-Story zur MTB-News Test-Session am Gardasee







Wo bitte ist das? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (5. April 2013)

Na ja das ist eigentlich kein Trail in dem Sinne. Der "Trail" ist nämlich nicht viel länger, als was auf dem Foto abgelichtet ist. Also im eigentlichen Sinne ein reiner Arbeitsplatz für MTB-Fotografen. In diesem Fall etwas "vertuschend" fotografierend, weil der Lago als eigentliches Hintergrundmotiv nicht zu sehen ist. 
Ach ja, liegen tut der Fotospot bei Pregasina. Wie kommt man hin? Ganz einfach bei der letzten Kurve vor dem Hotel Rosalpina, dem ersten Hotel von Pregasina, links auf Trampelpfad abbiegen. Ein paar Meter weiter gelangt auf den Grat, wo dieses Foto gemacht worden ist. Unterhalb von dem Grat Richtung Riva befindet sich noch eine italienische kavernierte Stellung. Ebenfalls gerne als Fotomotiv genutzt. Da ist der fahrbare Trail so kurz, dass man nach zweimal kurbeln schon wieder in die Eisen muss. Wenn das mit den zweimal kurbeln überhaupt hinhaut.


----------



## Moesch (5. April 2013)

Ist ja schade 

Danke für die ausführliche Info!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. April 2013)

machen wir jetzt Bilder erraten ?


----------



## sipaq (17. Juni 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ich noch entdeckt habe ist die Malga Nardis. Laut Openstreetmap  gibts da hoch keinen vollständigen Weg aber über das Bing Maps  Satellitenbild meine ich einen solchen erkennen zu können. Fahrbar von  Ballino kommend? Wenn ja welche Abfahrtsoptionen habe ich da  oben?
> ...


Hallo Uncle,

ich hab dazu jetzt nochmal eine Frage:

Auf gpsies.com habe ich zu der og. Route (passt zumindest zur Auffahrt und wohl auch teilweise zur Abfahrt) einen Track gefunden (siehe Link), allerdings wohl von einem Wanderer.

Dessen GPS-Daten widersprechen jetzt Deinen Angaben etwas. Auf dem Track geht es z.B. von Kilometer 4,5 bis Kilometer 5,5 um über 300m aufwärts. Das klingt nicht sehr fahrbar  Korrekt?

Die Abfahrt geht dann teilweise mit 100% Gefälle (=45°) bergab. Das ist dann wohl einer der Wege, die Du nicht als fahrbar bezeichnet hast. Korrekt?

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man versuchen muss ab der Malga Cogorna so in Richtung Cornelle rüberzukommen, dass man das kleine Flüsschen weiter oben (leider ohne Namen) immer zur rechten Hand hat?

Danke!


----------



## UncleHo (17. Juni 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...von Kilometer 4,5 bis Kilometer 5,5 um über 300m aufwärts. Das klingt nicht sehr fahrbar  Korrekt?



Das klingt zwar danach, stimmt aber nicht mit der Realität überein. Anscheinend gibt es in dem Abschnitt Probleme mit der GPS-Aufzeichnung. In dem Track ist nur ansatzweise was von Serpentinen zu erkennen. In Wirklichkeit handelt es sich um eine Reihe von Serpentinen, die alle fahrbar sind. Der Weg verläuft auf einer ehemaligen Mulattiera, die von den k.u.k. Truppen zur Versorgung ihrer Frontlinie Tofino- Gavardina-Bocca Ussol angelegt wurde, mit einer relativ gleichmäßigen tretbaren Steigung. Lediglich die letzten 10-20 Höhenmeter sind zu schieben, da z.T. abgerutscht, bevor man auf dem Kessel anlangt in dem auch die Malga Nardis liegt. 



sipaq schrieb:


> ...Die Abfahrt geht dann teilweise mit 100% Gefälle (=45°) bergab. Das ist dann wohl einer der Wege, die Du nicht als fahrbar bezeichnet hast. Korrekt?



Richtig, der Track verläuft auf einem halben Klettersteig, wieder Richtung Passo Balino. Du musst aber...



sipaq schrieb:


> ...Sehe ich das richtig, dass man versuchen muss ab der Malga Cogorna so in Richtung Cornelle rüberzukommen,



Sollte der 461 sein, einen etwas aussagekräftigen Track gibt's hier Malga Cogorna-Cornelle (ebenfalls von einer Rotsocke):

http://www.bergfex.it/sommer/trentino/touren/wanderung/38219,malga-cogorna-da-cornelle/


----------



## sipaq (18. Juni 2013)

^Merci, UncleHo. Und danke für die Klarstellung.


----------

